# 9 foot span ok for metal studs as ceiling joists?



## Flubber (Jun 27, 2008)

*Suspended ceiling?*

Have you considered a suspended ceiling?


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Can you carry that span with metal studs, yes. With 25ga, no, you need to go to a drywall supplier and get some heavy gauge studs. 25ga is pure junk, even when used vertically as studs, much less horizontally as ceiling joists.


----------



## drewhart (Jul 13, 2008)

who says 25 gauge is junk? they get sturdy with the drywall.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I think that 25 gauge studs are a little insufficient for this application. If there's a way to stiffback them or support them to the floor framing to reduce the span, I'd say it will work. Otherwise I'd opt for a heavier gauge.


----------



## terryfitz (Aug 22, 2008)

From the look of the picture, it appears as if you are going to use the studs flat rather than on edge to meet that beam and to fit under the ductwork. In either case, you really should stiffback and hang each joist from the joists above since they are bound to sag over time. Don't forget to use some kind of insulation anywhere the metal studs touch that duct system so it doesn't make noise.


----------



## Garasaki (Apr 14, 2008)

Sorta funny that this thread is getting a bunch of replies now.

I actually already handled this situation - by using metal C channels, running in the direction of the red lines, with furring channel running perpendicular (blue lines, right under the ductwork). Wire holding the metal C channel to the wood joists/floor above. 

My understanding is that this is the "correct" way to frame a ceiling using metal components.

I'll try to post pics one of these days.

PS - I did actually stuff insulation between the furring channel and the ductwork, which works wonderfully.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

Garasaki said:


> Sorta funny that this thread is getting a bunch of replies now.
> 
> I actually already handled this situation - by using metal C channels, running in the direction of the red lines, with furring channel running perpendicular (blue lines, right under the ductwork). Wire holding the metal C channel to the wood joists/floor above.
> 
> ...


 
:thumbsup:


----------

